# Dicke bei Karpfenschnur



## Nailuj (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo ich wollt ma wissen wie Dick so ne Karpfenschnur sein muss? Also natürlich soll die auch für die richtig Dicken Brummer. Hoffe o,28mm recht weil ich hatte am Sonntag einen ziehmlich grossen Wildkarpfen dran der mir aber leider ebtwischen konnte weil der Haken abgerissen ist.


----------



## Wanne (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dicke bei Karpfenschnur*

Hallo. Meine Meinung ist, dass die Stärke der Schnur nicht sonderlich entscheidend ist. Ich kann auch einen 20 Pfund Karpfen mit ner 20er Schnur landen. Kommt halt drauf an wie man damit umgeht. 
Man muss halt die Bremse von der Rolle richtig einstellen. a
Dann reisst auch nix...


----------



## Aloha (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dicke bei Karpfenschnur*

Wenn du an einem  See mit viel Kraut oder Bäumen im Wasser angelst ist 35 das absolute Minimum. Bei mir am See benutze ich meist eine 30 er Schnur ich halte eine 25 er beim Karpfenangeln für das absolute Minimum.


----------



## Wanne (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dicke bei Karpfenschnur*



Aloha schrieb:


> Wenn du an einem See mit viel Kraut oder Bäumen im Wasser angelst ist 35 das absolute Minimum. Bei mir am See benutze ich meist eine 30 er Schnur ich halte eine 25 er beim Karpfenangeln für das absolute Minimum.


 
Das ist natürlich klar. Aus den Seerosen etc. bekommt man den sonst natürlich nicht mehr raus.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dicke bei Karpfenschnur*

Also wenn das Gewässer frei von Hindernissen ist, sollte ne gute 0,28 dicke reichen.

An extremstellen am Kanal oder Manchen Häfen benutzen wir aber auch schon mal ne Durchgehende Schlagschnur von 0,60mm!
Sonst ist Biss-Muschelkontakt-Abriss oder Biss-Hänger am Schiffspoller die Folge noch bevor man die Rute greifen kann.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Drohne (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dicke bei Karpfenschnur*

Als Donaufischer ist in meinem Revier unter 40er Mono nichts zu machen. Der Hauptgrund dafür sind die vielen versunkenen Bäume in den Altarmen, zusätzlich liegt mein Köder in etwa 200m am anderen Ufer entfernt.  

Aber in Hindernisfreien Gewässern reicht eine 30er Mono mit gut eingestellter Bremse allemal für ganz Dicke Carps.


----------

